# Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not?



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been searching for almost a year now, just looking at reviews and checking threads on these so called POS ebay kits. Know what I've found? NOT ONE PERSON has been willing to test it out! Everybody talks and talks about how terrible they are but nobody is willing to try it on a VW. Honda guys, Chevy guys, and even the occasional BMW guy has though, and in my travels, my fellow dubbers, I have not found one person who has had any problem with these kits (other than problems found with any car you push far too hard, far too often). So i say to you my good sirs, I may not have a whole lot of cash, and i may not have a whole lot of time. But i do have the balls to give it a go. Im going to test this kit "http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RARE-AUDI-VW-CAST-TURBO-KIT-8v-SOHC-Pointer-Rabbit-GTI_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem518e63a067QQitemZ350281244775QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories" and when my little GTI does explode, i will blame all of you. Especially if you have the money to replace your entire car, but wont take one for the team. WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (BlackBryan)*

turboz are the LOLZ!!1!! 
You will never get it to consistently run right. 
Im warning you now.


----------



## drpunkerz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (BlackBryan)*

Good luck.


----------



## jamrabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (BlackBryan)*

watching this one closely.
bout time someone stepped up to the "ebay plate". i have faith in it working. mind you, i don't know crap about turbos.


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

KIT HAS BEEN PURCHASED


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

Most of the problems I've read about have been fitment.


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (HATCHET)*

Yea, I've heard that as well. But for a grand i expect to have to do some altering.


----------



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

When i used to own My old Saab. We Tune the stock turbos to push 18 psi.
Some one baught a ebay T/3 Pieces of the turbine broke off and went into the motor....


----------



## jamrabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (Area6)*

someone shoulda had an IC


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

Bahaha, well history shows if yo run fail, you get fail. Dont push cars without IC's. And MOST DEFINITELY dont push Saabs without IC's.... or at all


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

What yo gonna do when ur turbo blows up and all the little pieces go into your valves and well, IIMQ, "go and sit on your lifters and valves " ? 
good luck


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

i need to figure out how much my junkyard charges for a turbo. debating between a used jy turbo with 160k+ miles or a $150 new ebay turbo.
good luck to you!!


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*

I've had a beater civic a few years ago that i got a $400 ebay kit just for kicks. 
-Fitment wasnt 100% gaskets/flanges didnt match up with the downpipe, had to redrill the holes in the flange.
-the oil lines were crap, the feedline leaked within 5000km's, the fitting for the drain was good though.
- turbo held up and from what i know is still going strong (4 years now), make sure you take it apart, i had metal shavings inside from manufacturing.
- I've heard of some exhaust manifolds cracking, no issues here with mine
-intercooler was good but the pipes weren't that great, very thin and low quality.
-the wastegate and bov were garbage, i wouldnt suggest using the ones supplied.

The kit you pictured looks half decent, mine didnt come with any oil cooler/catch can/fan or any extra stuff, aslong as you set up your fueling you should be ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (boxerdudejay)*

Plenty of reading here: http://www.homemadeturbo.com/s...54764
Most of it is related to honda, but as far as basics, quality of fitment, etc. you should get a fairly good idea of what you're getting yourself into.


_Modified by HATCHET at 4:31 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (boxerdudejay)*

Thanks man! I'll definitely be cautious of those things, i didnt really expect too much from any of the piping, chances are im going to have a local welder go to work on that part. I plan on switching to a water/air set up pretty quick anyway. Also Anybody got any advice for some good software? I've heard a lot about the digi 2, but ive never really looked into it. 


_Modified by BlackBryan at 12:08 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

I have Digi II on my Cabriolet and it is the suckiest injection system that I've ever had, it is extremly delicate. I don't know what engine you are running or anything but I suggest that unless you are doing a CIS-E turbo ( http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) because you want an EFI system, go with Mega Squirt, now a days is cheap and you will be able to do so many things with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackBryan* »_Thanks man! I'll definitely be cautious of those things, i didnt really expect too much from any of the piping, chances are im going to have a local welder go to work on that part. I plan on switching to a water/air set up pretty quick anyway. Also Anybody got any advice for some good software? I've heard a lot about the digi 2, but ive never really looked into it. 

_Modified by BlackBryan at 12:08 AM 2-13-2010_

digi2 isnt good for boost, digi1 setup from a corrado g60 would be a great starting point if your not expecting alot of power.


_Modified by boxerdudejay at 11:29 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Make sure it is installed properly
Make sure the oil lines are feeding it correctly
Use an IC
Tell ppl if it works out alright








Go read up in the FI forum for tips/snags


----------



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

Im 100% Sure the Car Had a Fmic with 3 inlets and outlets
Also Old saabs come with Fmic's good for 250hp. so there was no way he didnt have one


_Modified by Area6 at 6:28 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (Area6)*

I'm not too familier with saabs so you could be right. But honestly, who expects to be able to push an ebay turbo at 18psi? I don't expect great things from it at all, andddd chances are he didn't even break it in You have to remember that most of these ebay turbos are straight out of the factor,y never been tested or touched. You can't expect to just throw it on and push 3000psi right away. If you try this guys, run at 3 or 4 and after 2 weeks gradually turn it up, but I wouldn't go much higher than 13 or 14 with one tbh.


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

Another question guys, What size injectors should i go with? Has anybody following this thread already boosted their 2.0?


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (BlackBryan)*

cheap method id use the g60 injectors and uprate the fpr.


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackBryan* »_Another question guys, What size injectors should i go with? Has anybody following this thread already boosted their 2.0?

keep an eye out in the forced induction classifieds, you will be able to find some cheap 42lb injectors and a matching chip (c2 would be ideal)


----------



## Area6 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm watching and learning from this thread.! 
Deff turboing My 2.0. 
What cam goes good with turbo?


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (boxerdudejay)*

Im always watching for good deals on Vortex, but sometimes you just cant wait lol. If any of you are selling anything you see me mention needing in this thread shoot me a PM!


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

THE KIT HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will upload some pics tonight. Hopefully tomorrow will be scoping out the job and prep, then sat. and sun. we'll be droppin that baby in! Assuming nothing goes wrong between now and then..


----------



## mr.cap (Feb 21, 2009)

i will be watching this, good luck


----------



## highvelocitygti (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (BlackBryan)*

Watchin this one.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (highvelocitygti)*

Good luck! I was originally planning on going the pure junkyard route, but it's hard to source a 60 trim turbo. I'm figuring something like http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...02744 would work out better than finding an 80's svo
figure i'll run an intercooler and hope that takes the hit in the event of catastrophe.
$180 for a new ebay turbo with the dimensions i'm looking for, or $80 at the picknpull to yank a 25 year old turbo that's seen 150-250k miles


_Modified by ziddey at 11:51 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackBryan* »_THE KIT HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will upload some pics tonight. Hopefully tomorrow will be scoping out the job and prep, then sat. and sun. we'll be droppin that baby in! Assuming nothing goes wrong between now and then..

Pics???


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry guys! lots of problems at home, turbo is gonna have to wait for a week or two. But i promise as soon as i get internet again i will take pics of the kit for you all atleast. ( Im updating this on my phone atm, gotta love the droid) It actually looks pretty damn good imo.


----------



## 1stTimeDubbin (Aug 9, 2009)

good luck with this very inspiring although i wouldnt do it but more to power to u


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (1stTimeDubbin)*

Not to put you down or anything but I would throw out 85% of that kit.
You dont need the oil cooler and I wouldnt trust it.
Throw that out and the fan. Those pipes are pipes and really don thave much work to do but hold boost so I would keep them and search for a 1.8T or saab DV from a junkyard.
I bought a T3S60 trim turbo for $400 new which isnt the best deal but is not bad either. I got my oil feed lines, return lines, tapped oil pan, downpipe, cat, turbo inlet flange, oil return flange, oil pressure sender, exhaust manifold, and TT 260/256 cam all for $400.
I am up to $800 and I need a chip, injectors, intercooler, boost gauge and piping.
Basically another $700 at most.
Total $1500 probably something more like $1700 with other things like gaskets included.
That is not bad for a turbo setup with plenty of room for upgrading and all put together for what I want.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (MattySull)*

that turbo is GOING to explode. they are cheap and glued together, not kidding. i wouldnt run anything over about 3 psi out of that turbo for fear of it destroying my precious engine..
its not a matter of if the turbo explodes, its a matter of when. there was a guy on here with one of those cheap ass turbos on his VR6T and he literally blew the compressor housing off the turbo. the compressor housing, witch is usually one piece, was 2 pieces, and was glued together.


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

So how's it workin out for ya?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MattySull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattySull* »_So how's it workin out for ya?

the box all the parts came in blew up.


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

SORRY GUYS! Going through some personal stuff at home. Divorce blablablbalbalbalbalbalbalbbala. ANYWAY, were finally getting everything prepped and ready. Hopefully we'll be starting this Friday! Anybody got a good idea on some DP specs? Forgot the kit didn't come with one and hadn't made plans to make one. GIMME SOME SOLUTIONS GUYS!


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

ATP sells one for $250ish if i do remember correctly. Not that bad for a Downpipe.


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

i was thinking more along the lines of anybody knowing a car that comes stock with one relatively close to the same size? maybe a little cutting and re-welding but something i can go down to the salvage yard and steal off somethin else.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

yea, good luck on that. what other kind of car has an engine mounted sideways with the exhaust on the back of the engine with a high mounted turbo? hmm...
VW is the only one coming to mind.
or pay the local exhaust shop like a hundred bucks to build you a custom one.


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (Glegor)*

Yea having the local shop build one is the plan for right now, but i definitely want to look into other options first


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

unless you run a stock VW down pipe, you have basically no other options that i really know of.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Watching this! I've invested into a cheap godspeed 50 trim turbo to see how it handles with 15 psi after a 1000 mile break in period. Good luck with your set up!


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (GloryFreak)*

Anyone done this build without removing the engine? If so, how the eff did you manage to get the downpipe off?! Also, not working out of your own garage sucks, i have no clue where anything is, WHY DONT PEOPLE KNOW HOW TO ORGANIZE?!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (BlackBryan)*

I found it to be easiest to just remove the head every time u had to work on the turbo or down pipe.....Or u can always just cut a hole in ur firewall and make an access door...


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (TheMajic86GTI)*

Wheres the fun in the easy way?! Now onto my next question, did you guys find it easier to bolt the turbo up to the Mani before installing it? Ive browsed a few builds and judging by the space it seems like the smartest move, do you concur?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Turbo Kit...Why not? (BlackBryan)*

Easiest way is pull the head, bolt exhaust mani and turbo to head, make a cardboard HG and lightly tighten the head down. Tow car to muffler shop to make the DP. Once thats done lift it back out remove exhaust mani, turbo and DP. Now bolt the intake mani on and put the exhaust mani, turbo and DP back on then torque the head down and bolt up ur Dp to the exhaust....Done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 5:49 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

I WIN! It only took ohhhhh idk........... 15 freakin hours!


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

Huge snag guys.... where am i going to mount the external wastegate? Every build ive seen has an internal one


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

I had mine coming of cylinder 4 next to the brake fluid reservoir....


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

Doesnt it need to be mounted to an up-pipe or straight to the manifold though?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

Mine came off of the #4 pipe on the mani, but looking from the pics of ur kit ur mani doesnt hav that option...hmmmm sounds like a mission....Ur going to need to do something like this by modifying the #4 cylinder on the mani and adding the flange so that the external WG will work if not ull have to buy a diferent turbo with an internal one.....Did the kit atleast come with the extra flange to weld to the mani?








I know its a vr6 one but i used it so u can get the idea of wut needs to be done....
Black Forest does have this one....












_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 6:12 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea thats basically the plan i just came up with. I have an extra flange but its aluminum. No chance of welding that to manifold, im going to attempt a bolt method. Think it will hold or will i wind up shooting a bolt into my eye?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

I would just take it to a good weld shop.....cast iron is no joke to weld with and takes special skill....Trust me i know ive been down that road twice...Luckily when i was doing it i had an expert welder locally to take it to, Todd Ketchum (now crew chief for porsche in the scca pro series) who back then had his custom shop here....


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea, a good friend of mine is a professional, runs his own shop and everything, he said he didnt even want to try messing with it.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

Well then u got 2 options....buy a new turbo with internal WG or buy a new mani with the external flange...That really blows....Id be pissed and pack everything back up and ship it back and complain to paypal and get a full refund back(which im sure u can) and atleast get a " true bolt on kit" or buy the parts and make ur own....Or maybe force the seller to fix it by trading the turbo or the mani for the right parts....




_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 9:15 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

I could send it back but the whole plan was to see how reliable these ebay kits really are. While i will agree this is a huge huge huge problem, and i will make it known to the seller, I'm still going to do my best to use the kit. Just need to dream up some ideas. Common guys whatchu got?!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

(1) 35mm Wastegate:
# Protect the turbo system from over boosting by venting surges
*# Includes complete install kit featuring gaskets and flanges*
# Strong construction provides years of reliable service
# Anodized show like finish
# 2 bolt flange style

The bold is a lie taken straight from the add so force him to fix it or send it back. Theres no where to install the WG so it makes it *incomplete!!*. I checked his feed back and seems good and seems the communication is good too so u might get lucky in having him fix this without having to take more money outa ur pocket...
I really dont see another solution unless u find someone that can weld cast iron.....


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

Alright guys, talked to eworldsales. He said he's going to look and see what he has turbo wise because that's the only manifold he offers. Hopefully he has a turbo with an internal waste-gate or a kit to make this turbo have an internal waste-gate. If nothing else, I'll recommend this guy just for customer service alone. Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuut lets finish this build before i go sending anyone to attempt this.. Just to be on the safe side lol.


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (Area6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Area6* »_
Also Old saabs come with Fmic's good for 250hp. 
_Modified by Area6 at 6:28 AM 2-13-2010_

Motors good for 250hp, trans good for about 50... Ask how I know...








This is a very interesting project. Too often that ebay stuff is called _n_ because it LOOKS like _n_. But will it hold up? That would be pretty sweet if it did! 
But maybe the desire to see a budget-ass build in the Ogden in me.


----------



## HAAnda (Jun 25, 2009)

balls to the wall. cant wait to see the end result. best of luck


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

OK guys... I was told by the seller that the Wastegate can go on the downpipe. Logically i see no way to do this, but i will copy and paste his message and maybe you guys can make sense of it.
" the wastegate off the turbine housing is the best way to do it.
our turbos have integral WG ports made into the turbine housing so that wastegate flow can be attached to it which means it is equally controlled from all runners. of course most turbos are made this way with internal gates, which is essentially the identical concept with the flapper being half an inch into the turbine housing rather than an inch out."


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackBryan* »_OK guys... I was told by the seller that the Wastegate can go on the downpipe. 

No u cant do this(or atleast i dont think u can). Reason is the whole point of the WG is to release the pressure from the exhaust mani so the turbo doesnt over boost....If its on the down pipe it will hav unlimited boost...









_Quote, originally posted by *BlackBryan* »_
" the wastegate off the turbine housing is the best way to do it.
our turbos have integral WG ports made into the turbine housing so that wastegate flow can be attached to it which means it is equally controlled from all runners. of course most turbos are made this way with internal gates, which is essentially the identical concept with the flapper being half an inch into the turbine housing rather than an inch out."

Wut i think he's saying here is that u should weld it directly onto the turbo housing right where it connects to the exhaust mani. 
All in all still seems like alot of work....I still think u should send him back the turbo and WG and him send u a new turbo with an internal WG to resolve the problem.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on this project so far....seems like a big mission. Hope u can resolve the issue....


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I SAID!! But he insisted it can be done... I think he might be trying to get me to alter the kit so i cant return it. But if it can be done i sure as hell would love to know how!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

Maybe start a new thread in the FI forum asking if u can install a WG on the down pipe....Like i said i dont think u can but kinda curious if its possible and also ull be able to send him the link of the thread if its a no go to try and force him to fix this for ya...


----------



## thinksand (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

Ok so the w.g. can be in the d.p. it is there to direct the exhaust gas to the turbo for spooling. The only downside is how to do it. Post lots of pics so we can look at the turbo itself.


----------



## thinksand (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (thinksand)*

ok so still thinking..... are you talking about the actuator or the entire wastegate? Please more pic.


----------



## thinksand (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (thinksand)*

Alright after further research it has to be before the turbo. I too am looking at the ebay kits. Sorry for the rambling. I really want this to work for both you and me. So apparently the turbo will spool by itself the w.g. is the to stop it from spooling. So im gonna do more research because i thought the b.o.v. was to stop the over boost. So more pics of the turbo.


----------



## thinksand (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (thinksand)*

Ok so here is my idea. Take your manifold to a machine shop. Have then machine a flat spot (if theres enough meat) near cylinder four. Have them drill and tap the holes for the w.g. then all you need is to lay the gasket on the two holes, mark out the opening and cut it out. There done no biggie.














Ill check back later. Also i found it the w.g. is for when the throttle is closed to relieve the pressure that has already been created by the turbo. Yeah!!! I'M RE TARTED.


----------



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

*adaptor*

This is what you want, easiest solution:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAZDA-RX-7-...f9251
fits between the manifold and turbo, just will need 4 more bolts and a gasket. Of course it will push your turbo back a few more inchs, i would make sure you have enough room first.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: adaptor (sawedoffgolf)*

pretty sure his manifold comes straight off the engine. then another 4 inch adapter, that would almost be hitting the firewall WITHOUT the turbo mounted on it. i doubt it will work with his setup.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: adaptor (Glegor)*

Yeah it wont work unless he cuts a whole in the firewall then boxes it back out around the turbo....Still another mission!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif But its doable just like a fat girl in a thong....


----------



## thinksand (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: adaptor (TheMajic86GTI)*

Well this is what i would do.







[/URL]/IMG]


----------



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

thats why i said "i would make sure you have room first"
or you can post the manifold on the classifieds and try and find one with a wastegate flange already.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: adaptor (thinksand)*

I like thinksands idea, but I don't know if you can weld cast iron. If you could, i would suggest that you get a 38mm flange welded on. Here is a link to one I found on atpturbo http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me..._Code=


----------



## truckinwagen (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: adaptor (GloryFreak)*

you certainly can weld cast iron, it takes a little more skill, and some prep work, but it is not as hard as most will say.


----------



## MK1 SCIROCCO S (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

so dude just askin wheres the pics?
if your wastegate is a problem sell your manifold u got in your kit for 50$ and eat it go back on ebay and order a better one with a wastegate, i worked at a machine shop and trust me youll spend more $ f-ing around with that then to just get another 
and as far as my 2 cents on ebay turbos they are perfectley fine and work just as good as a 1000$ garret the only thing that is wrong with them is the stock turbo seals are weak rubber and after 6months to a year of hard driving they blow out some people are clueless blablabla they keep driving the bearing go and blow the motor 
EBAY TURBOS WORK REPLACE THE 25$ seal and go. dont thinks so then go spend 1500$ dont hurt me none. youll figurie out that extra 1000 bucks comes in handy building your motor the more important part on a long lasting boosted setup 
i give you props blackbryan for growing some balls 
my freinds run those ebay turbos in their hondas for years no problems even at 15psi and 400whp


----------



## BlackBryan (Mar 3, 2009)

So guess what guys..
The dude finally realized I'm not completely retarded. He's sending me a Internal waste-gate conversion kit tomorrow.


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

great success!


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackBryan* »_So guess what guys..
The dude finally realized I'm not completely retarded. He's sending me a Internal waste-gate conversion kit tomorrow.

Awesome!!!! Congrats... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (BlackBryan)*

Nice, keep us posted on the progress


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

so.. was this an epic fail?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

unknowable said:


> so.. was this an epic fail?


yea, what ever happened?! i was looking forward to seeing this either WORK, or BLOW UP. 

so, witch was it?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Glegor said:


> that turbo is GOING to explode. they are cheap and glued together, not kidding. i wouldnt run anything over about 3 psi out of that turbo for fear of it destroying my precious engine..
> its not a matter of if the turbo explodes, its a matter of when. there was a guy on here with one of those cheap ass turbos on his VR6T and he literally blew the compressor housing off the turbo. the compressor housing, witch is usually one piece, was 2 pieces, and was glued together.


precious engine? its an 8v come on, you can go get one at the jy for $200 if it blows up. I say boost it decently and dont fear about it blowing up.:thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ncbrock said:


> precious engine? its an 8v come on, you can go get one at the jy for $200 if it blows up. I say boost it decently and dont fear about it blowing up.:thumbup:


i dont run 8v gasser ABAs.. i run diesels.. and they are not 100 bucks each at the junk yards like aba engines are..

then again, this aint my thread, and i would never even consider using an ebay turbo without rebuilding it with GOOD parts..


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

ncbrock said:


> precious engine? its an 8v come on, you can go get one at the jy for $200 if it blows up. I say boost it decently and dont fear about it blowing up.:thumbup:


say that to someone who's spent months building and tuning their ABA... i know it's an 8v, but still.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

unknowable said:


> say that to someone who's spent months building and tuning their ABA... i know it's an 8v, but still.


well, thats not your stereotypical ABA.. and i doubt most people are building a high end engine to throw an ebay turbo kit on it.. lol.


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

Glegor said:


> well, thats not your stereotypical ABA.. and i doubt most people are building a high end engine to throw an ebay turbo kit on it.. lol.


haha ill give you that.


----------

